# Eye watering up



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't have your answer but I have the same problem when there is wind. I have contacts and if wind blows in my eyes they get blurry so I have to blink and then I stop focusing on the spot I was staring at.


----------



## Fugitive6 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea, I had that problem when i wore contacts too. Now i get a scratchy feeling in it since i got PRK. One thing for another.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Although you no longer wear contacts, try using the "Blink" eye drops when shooting. It may just be a little irritation going on when you aim due to the drier air that you're shooting in especially if shooting in a heated indoor environment. Don't use Visine though cuz it contains a vaso-constrictive ingredient that slightly decreases the blood supply to the eye--not something you want to happen in your aiming eye. :wink:


----------



## Fugitive6 (Sep 11, 2007)

ahhh good idea. I've been using the visine for a while now. I'll give the "Blink" eye drops a go. Thanks alot.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds like you have chronic dry eyes. I suffer from it also. My vision is OK until the eyes dry out in cold or windy weather.
Go see your eye doctor and explain your symptoms. Ask them about prescribing Restasis, it's great for chronic dry eyes.
You put it in once daily and it will improve you natural tear production. Works for me.


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

Another consideration may be the lighting where you shoot - do you primarily shoot indoors or outdoors!? Your eyes could be having a hard time adjusting to the lighting conditions where you shoot and are causing your eyes to strain to the point of tear production. 
I found indoors I used to have a hard time with different lighting set ups - some lights were really bright and the range was really well illuminated; in others the range was lit by dull tube lights and wasn't as bright (and not nearly as bright as natural light). My eyes would water (as you say when looking through a peep etc.). I started shooting with a hat when they bother me and started making a few of my juniors shoot with hats for similar reasons (indoors). Outdoors, wind is obviously an issue and again a hat can help block this a bit but the lighting shouldn't be as big of a strain on your eyes (i.e., natural light - if it's too bright, wear sunnies!) 
DO you have a set drawing cycle or waiting period between shots. When shooting, visulization is a technique commonly used to 'pre-shoot' your shot in your head and run through your technique. I do this with my eyes closed and blink strongly (not hard, but not as easily as a normal blink) to help my eyes as well. It moisturizes them for one, which sounds like something you might be having trouble with. 
Just a few other suggestions to add to the list of stuff to try! NEver hurts! Eye drops work as well but if you drink lots and blink lots it should help as well.


----------

